# 1917 M1911



## Angus (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's an oldie.. This is my 1917 Colt M1911 US Military model..

This thing is great.. It was my Father in law's.. He got it from a guy sometime in the 50's I believe.. He had some issues with it and sent it to the Colt factory (less than a mile from me right now) for a repair, and for some reason, they refinished it for him and replaced the original grips with these 1980's woodies.. So as far as collector value, the refinish and loss of the original grips is a loss, but then again, it's still one of the original 1911's and I absolutely love the thing..

He received the belt, ammo pouch and holster when he got the gun according to him, so I'm assuming they are originals..


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

IT IS WORTH ONE MEEEEEEEEEEEELION DOLLARS!! lol Nice gun !


----------



## Angus (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackmagic14 said:


> IT IS WORTH ONE MEEEEEEEEEEEELION DOLLARS!! lol Nice gun !


haha.. Thanks.. I think the trip to the colt factory in the 80's turned a $2,500 + gun into a $700-$1,000 gun... But at least it was done by Colt..

he doesn't remember why they refinished it, and doesn't remember asking them to.. maybe at the time, they thought they were doing him a favor? Who knows.. I have no pics of it before it was done.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

thats a great piece of history. i'd love to have a 1911 from the great war. imo, i think it looks great being refinished since to me the sentimental value of a gun from that war would be worth more than any monatery value. hang onto that firearm bud.

btw, how do you know its from the first world war?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man..That's a nice gun there. Yeah I guess it will take a hit because of the refinish and grips but it is still a Colt blue job and it has Colt grips. There would be no amount of money that would pry something like that out of my collection. You would be surprised what a collector would give for it. Refinishes or not. But I'd keep that bad cat. And watch anyone that knows guns drool like I am now...I think mt keyboard is about to short out. 

Seeing gun porn like that ..I need a smoke afterwords:anim_lol:


----------

